# Call out to Tex!



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that you I just saw on the Doug Miller Moment watching hooked on Utah?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I saw him too. Talking about flyfishing.
Wonder what year that was?


----------

